# noexcuse4you photo thread



## Noexcuse4you (Feb 17, 2009)

I didn't like my old photos, and apparently neither did anyone else, so I'm starting a new thread.  Critique, suggestions, and comments are welcome.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm sure other people liked your photos, I enjoyed seeing them.
Suggestion: Action shots would be cool, ie threat pose, flicking hairs, etc etc.
Different backrounds would be cool too, ie an Avicularia sp. on a plant, or a pokie in a tree would be especially cool.


----------



## Matt Kogler (Feb 17, 2009)

Always like your pics dude...


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Feb 17, 2009)

I was gonna say the same thing, I enjoyed your old thread a bunch.


----------



## Thompson08 (Feb 17, 2009)

If the other people didn't like your other thread, then they are fools! My goal is to try and get mine to look like yours(and syndicate and greyhalo's lol)


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey, thanks for the support guys!  From now on, I promise to only post pics that look "natural", have "dimension and clarity", and aren't "flat colorful pancakes."

Also, Rick,  I appreciate your feedback about my background.  I do admit that the cork is getting pretty old.  I'll seek out some new backdrops.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Feb 17, 2009)

Get some pokie pics up asap.


----------



## Draiman (Feb 18, 2009)

The first photo is a little underexposed and still somewhat flat. What settings did you use?

I like the second one though.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Feb 18, 2009)

Gavin said:


> The first photo is a little underexposed and still somewhat flat. What settings did you use?
> 
> I like the second one though.


According to my histogram and my calibrated monitor, the first image isn't really underexposed.  If you look at the cork bark in both images, they are both at the same exposure level.  I used the same exact settings as my previous photos, only I lowered the fstop and put a big diffuser in between the flash and the subject.


----------



## Draiman (Feb 18, 2009)

Noexcuse4you said:


> According to my histogram and my calibrated monitor, the first image isn't really underexposed.  If you look at the cork bark in both images, they are both at the same exposure level.  I used the same exact settings as my previous photos, only I lowered the fstop and put a big diffuser in between the flash and the subject.


The diffuser definitely made the picture darker. Comparing the cork bark in the first pic to that in the second, you can clearly see that the one in the second is _brighter_. Either that, or there is something wrong with my computer screen settings, of course.

Edit: Oh well, nevermind, it just looks slightly underexposed to me - it could simply be my screen settings or my eyes. I'm done here.


----------



## Everyexcuse4me (Feb 18, 2009)

Looks flat. Doesn't look TOO dark. Doesn't have the 3D pop. Nice T's.


----------



## Draiman (Feb 18, 2009)

Kyle, in case you're wondering what Imperator means, have a look at this:







Compare this photo to yours. The difference is obvious.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Feb 18, 2009)

I should have mentioned that if you think something is wrong with my photos, then _suggest a way to fix it._  Please don't just tell me to fix it, tell me _how_.  Also, Gavin, your photo is out of place in this part of the forum.  This part of the forum is titled "Tarantula Pictures" and also the title of this thread is "noexcuse4you photo thread".  If you would like to give me an example of your own photos, please utilize the PM function.  Also, the "pop" you are showing is due to the distance between the eyes of the frog and its body.  The depth of field is very narrow.  I try to limit the out of focus areas on the tarantula as much as possible.  If I focused on only the eyes, then half the legs would be out of focus.  I suppose I could try and shoot at a different angle so there is more distance between the background and the subject which would cause it to pop.  Maybe I'll try that.  Also in your photo, the lighting is very harsh and comes from an on-board flash so the shadows are not natural.  It has a very "deer in the headlight" look.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Feb 18, 2009)

.....................


----------



## aracnophiliac (Feb 18, 2009)

WOWThat is one B-E-A-U-T-iful phonopelma bicoloratum


----------



## Tunedbeat (Feb 18, 2009)

Kyle, 
You have great photos.   

The avic itself on the photo is alittle underexposed.  I used to have the same problem, now I just overexpose everything and fix it later.  It's easier for me to fix a overexposed image than one that is underexposed.  And, for me the eyes are the main focus point, if it's out of focus I trash the image.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Feb 18, 2009)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Get some pokie pics up asap.


You got it.  What a P. metallica would look like on a cloudy day, not lit by an "unnatural" light source.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Feb 18, 2009)

I _love_ "dimension and clarity"...

P. subfusca


----------



## syndicate (Feb 18, 2009)

nice subfusca shot!


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Feb 18, 2009)

syndicate said:


> nice subfusca shot!


Thanks Chris!  While I was resizing the photo, it looked so "3D", for a second, I thought it was _actually_ on my computer screen!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Feb 18, 2009)

syndicate said:


> nice subfusca shot!


agreed, I can't wait till my subfusca gets some more size and color like yours


----------



## Greyhalo (Feb 18, 2009)

Those last two shots are sick man!  Keep them coming


----------



## Thompson08 (Feb 18, 2009)

holy smokes! I really like your new pictures  Pretty subfusca!!


----------



## opticle (Feb 19, 2009)

bloody hell mate, that subfusca shot is really close, nice detail


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Feb 19, 2009)

Poecilotheria ornata


----------



## Draiman (Feb 19, 2009)

Noexcuse4you said:


> Poecilotheria ornata


Very good photo. You're finally coming around to shallow depths of field eh.


----------



## Mako16 (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow.. excellent shots! what lens are you using?


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Feb 19, 2009)

Gavin said:


> Very good photo. You're finally coming around to shallow depths of field eh.


Nah, I just did it because it happened to work in this photo.  Ornatas are pretty lanky and aggressive, so its hard to get much of their body in focus.



Mako16 said:


> Wow.. excellent shots! what lens are you using?


Thank you!  I'm using the Nikkor 105mm AF-S VR.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Feb 19, 2009)

Meh.  After this, I'm done mocking.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Feb 19, 2009)

sick shot man. I wish my camera could do that.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Feb 19, 2009)

Alright,  this is getting to be pretty trivial.  I'll try some new stuff next week.

Penultimate male Brachypelma smithi


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Feb 19, 2009)

How its made.  Eventually I would like to get a second flash coming from the side of the tarantula to add a bit of shadow.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Feb 20, 2009)

Hadrurus arizonensis pallidus


----------



## Hendrik C. (Feb 20, 2009)

Incredible picture! Well done.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Feb 20, 2009)

Awesome shot, Kyle!
That's exactly what I meant by action shot! :clap:


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Feb 20, 2009)

Noexcuse4you said:


>


Now this is my favorite so far - the corkbark, lighting, and focus is perfect - it really brings out what this species is capable of posing for.  (still a bit small to have much purple in this specimen, i assume?)

I'm jealous of your lighting setup.  Mine's primitive and shoddy compared to that!


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Feb 20, 2009)

Ice Cold Milk said:


> Now this is my favorite so far - the corkbark, lighting, and focus is perfect - it really brings out what this species is capable of posing for.  (still a bit small to have much purple in this specimen, i assume?)
> 
> I'm jealous of your lighting setup.  Mine's primitive and shoddy compared to that!


Hey, thanks!  She's not that small, around 6.5".  The problem with the diffuser and the soft lighting is it kills all the iridescence some tarantulas have.  For example, the P. metallica looks dull and lifeless.  I need to figure out a way to get the iridescence back.  Perhaps a hard, second flash coming from another angle would help.  We'll see.


----------



## 4tec84 (Feb 20, 2009)

Noexcuse4you said:


> I _love_ "dimension and clarity"...
> 
> P. subfusca


Wow excellent shot!

I thought it was Tunedbeats pic there for a sec.  Im still debating on getting a dslr, dont know if I want to go with Canon or Nikon.  :?


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Feb 20, 2009)

I'd go nikon, the quality of their lenses is unbeatable.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Feb 20, 2009)

Rick McJimsey said:


> I'd go nikon, the quality of their lenses is unbeatable.


Hey, no camera debates in my thread! :evil: (LOL, I'd go Nikon too...)


----------



## fartkowski (Feb 21, 2009)

Very nice pictures 
I enjoyed your old ones as well 

I would go with Nikon


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't know if I like this one or not.

Juvi Male P. subfusca


----------



## biomarine2000 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Wow*

I love your pictures.  You should keep them coming.  They are great.

Also, where did you get your setup?  That is nice.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Mar 4, 2009)

biomarine2000 said:


> I love your pictures.  You should keep them coming.  They are great.
> 
> Also, where did you get your setup?  That is nice.


Thanks.  Actually that setup is kinda just something I threw together.  Its just a SB-800 mounted on a light stand with a 5-in-1 reflector with the cover taken off to diffuse the light.  The problem is, that huge surface eats up a lot of flash power; the subject is small so most of that power is wasted.  Also, there is no easy way to mount the diffuser in any other direction.  I've got a softbox and a second flash on order so it should be a bit easier to get what I want.

I order pretty much everything from either www.bhphotovideo.com or www.adorama.com.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Mar 19, 2009)

P. regalis


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Apr 3, 2009)

Recently molted P. miranda.  I've got a date coming for her really soon


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 3, 2009)

She's very pretty  

Did you pick up Codewilster's male?  
Good luck with the pairing.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Apr 3, 2009)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> She's very pretty
> 
> Did you pick up Codewilster's male?
> Good luck with the pairing.


Sure did!  He'll be on his way shortly.  Hopefully this time I'll be successful.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 3, 2009)

Awesome, good luck again.  I really like this species, I need to get myself a few


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Apr 18, 2009)

I tried to get some pics of my S. calceatum.  This is all I could get...


----------



## Mako16 (Apr 18, 2009)

Awesome shot :clap:


----------



## Apophis (Apr 18, 2009)

Looks like your typical S. calceatum  
Nice shot indeed!


----------



## codykrr (Apr 18, 2009)

wow kyle. nice shots! and the clarity is awsome. maybe one day ill become good enough for some shots like these.....the clarity is just spectacular.


----------



## Loudog760 (Apr 30, 2009)

Just got done looking threw this picture thread and I gotta say is the pictures are s-s-sick! Its all super clean keep it up.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (May 1, 2009)

*Anza-Borrego Desert 01MAY09*


----------



## biomarine2000 (May 2, 2009)

That is great.  That little gal is all fangs.  Any idea on the species?


----------



## Noexcuse4you (May 3, 2009)




----------



## Rick McJimsey (May 3, 2009)

Cutting edge photos, Kyle! :clap:


----------



## Noexcuse4you (May 8, 2009)

P. regalis 1st Instar


----------



## BrynWilliams (May 8, 2009)

that's a remarkable photo of the 1st instars. Great Work!


----------



## pato_chacoana (May 9, 2009)

Great photography Kyle :clap:  Looks like you're getting better with each future pic I see, congrats!!  

Best regards,
Pato


----------



## Noexcuse4you (May 13, 2009)

_Hadrurus arizonensis_ "pallidus"







_Superstitionia donensis_


----------



## biomarine2000 (May 13, 2009)

The pic of the Superstitionia donensis is stunning.  I'm suprised how much of it is in focus.  What macro lense did you use?


----------



## Noexcuse4you (May 13, 2009)

biomarine2000 said:


> The pic of the Superstitionia donensis is stunning.  I'm suprised how much of it is in focus.  What macro lense did you use?


Thanks.  For the first pic, I used my girlfriend's Nikon 18-55mm that came with her D40.  For the second, I used the 105mm VR Macro.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (May 13, 2009)

Overkill?

SB-900 into shoot-through umbrella on right.  SB-800 w/ Lumiquest Softbox III on left.  Normally, I just keep the SB-800 on the camera and just the SB-900 off-camera.


----------



## biomarine2000 (May 13, 2009)

When your into photography nothing is overkill.  I think your nikon is better then my canon xsi but dont let my camera know.


----------



## Tunedbeat (May 15, 2009)

Nice lighting set-up, your photos are looking excellent!


----------



## Noexcuse4you (May 15, 2009)

The first T I ever got molted today.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (May 15, 2009)

I'd say she's a good robc 6"


----------



## Noexcuse4you (May 16, 2009)

Subadult Female _Megaphobema robustum_.  Picked her up at the LA Bug Fair in a trade for some ornata slings!


----------



## biomarine2000 (May 17, 2009)

Very nice Megaphobema robustum!  I'm jealous again.  You have a great collection.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (May 17, 2009)

You might want to mist that substrate!
Haha, nice pick up, Kyle, is she insane?


----------



## Noexcuse4you (May 17, 2009)

biomarine2000 said:


> Very nice Megaphobema robustum!  I'm jealous again.  You have a great collection.


Thanks!  My collection is small compared to most, as I'm limited on space.  I try to keep some of the uncommon species and cycle out some of the ones I don't pay much attention to when I want more.



Rick McJimsey said:


> You might want to mist that substrate!
> Haha, nice pick up, Kyle, is she insane?


That substrate is just for the photo.  I'm keeping her on moist coco fiber.  She's not too crazy, but she's a little skittish.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (May 18, 2009)

*P. regalis*

On the 15th...







Today!


----------



## syndicate (May 19, 2009)

Nice Job Kyle!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 19, 2009)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicccceeee!


----------



## Noexcuse4you (May 20, 2009)

My tarantula shelf.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (May 20, 2009)

Subadult Female _P. metallica_







Immature Male _P. subfusca_


----------



## Loudog760 (May 21, 2009)

Awesome man! I love looking at people's setups. Are those cages below 2.5 gallons?


----------



## Miz (May 21, 2009)

love this thread. killer pics, and you've got some beautiful Ts. how many is that total in your whole setup? your collection is sick.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (May 21, 2009)

Loudog760 said:


> Awesome man! I love looking at people's setups. Are those cages below 2.5 gallons?


Yep.  The two on the ends of the bottom shelf are 2.5 gallon and each hold an adult female _P. miranda_ and the one in the middle is a 1 gallon that holds an adult female _P. subfusca_.  The 2.5 on the shelf above them holds an adult female _P. formosa_.  The smaller glass container is a 2 gallon and holds an _Aphonopelma behlei_.



Miz said:


> love this thread. killer pics, and you've got some beautiful Ts. how many is that total in your whole setup? your collection is sick.


Thanks!  I'm not sure how many I have.  I think around 130 or so that I'm keeping.  The 7 dram vials at the bottom are the _P. ornata_'s I have for sale so I really don't count those.  The 50 dram are the ones I'm keeping for myself.  That herp haven container on the top shelf holds a bunch of slings and I have 2 colonies of pokies so there's more there than what you can see.


----------



## Loudog760 (May 21, 2009)

Sweet man! I plan on getting a few sizes like that as well for some of Avics. I gotta start looking around. Great set ups!



Noexcuse4you said:


> Yep.  The two on the ends of the bottom shelf are 2.5 gallon and each hold an adult female _P. miranda_ and the one in the middle is a 1 gallon that holds an adult female _P. subfusca_.  The 2.5 on the shelf above them holds an adult female _P. formosa_.  The smaller glass container is a 2 gallon and holds an _Aphonopelma behlei_..


----------



## Noexcuse4you (May 22, 2009)

One of the 42 _Poecilotheria miranda_ slings I received from Diane Fisher in a breeding loan.  Thanks Di!


----------



## Draiman (May 23, 2009)

Great pictures.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (May 23, 2009)

Nice Kyle, love the grey-blue color!
Do you have any idea why P.miranda need an extra molt before they can feed?


----------



## Noexcuse4you (May 27, 2009)

My recently molted Avic avic.  She's getting old.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (May 28, 2009)

_Megaphobema mesomelas_ telling me to back off.







4th instar _Poecilotheria ornata_ starting to show some color.


----------



## Draiman (May 29, 2009)

Great photo of the ornata.


----------



## biomarine2000 (May 29, 2009)

That avic avic looks as big as a metallica.  Your Ornata looks awesome.  Cant wait for mine to get a little bigger.


----------



## spiderfield (May 29, 2009)

Diggin' the neatness of your spider shelf and the close-ups!  I've also got an _M. mesomelas_ the same size as yours it looks like, ready to molt any day now.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (May 30, 2009)

Subadult Female _Brachypelma auratum_


----------



## Miss Bianca (May 30, 2009)

awesome auratum... how big is she? Mine is just over 4" and I tried 
to mate her following the advice of some... since I was able to get my 
hands on a male.. (didn't work though)...


----------



## Noexcuse4you (May 30, 2009)

Miss Bianca said:


> awesome auratum... how big is she? Mine is just over 4" and I tried
> to mate her following the advice of some... since I was able to get my
> hands on a male.. (didn't work though)...


She's about the same size.  I too tried mating her but the male was just waaaayyy too big!


----------



## Noexcuse4you (May 30, 2009)

I bought her from someone off of craigslist for $40 last year.  She was advertised as a male red-knee!


----------



## Miss Bianca (May 30, 2009)

Noexcuse4you said:


> I bought her from someone off of craigslist for $40 last year.  She was advertised as a male red-knee!


awesome, just awesome... 
that's exactly what happened with mine  btw, 
she was not receptive to him at_ all_.
he was like, twice her size! true story...


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jun 7, 2009)

No tarantulas in Virginia, but plenty of true spiders to photograph.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 7, 2009)

That is a sweet looking spider.  Great photo Kyle.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jun 21, 2009)

_Babycurus gigas_


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jun 21, 2009)

New Freebie _Avicularia avicularia_


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jun 21, 2009)

My orange not-so-bitey thing.  Another freebie I got yesterday.  She handles like a pinktoe!


----------



## Thompson08 (Jun 21, 2009)

you are one crazy person kyle...but that's awesome. Now give me that one since your old one won't molt!


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jun 22, 2009)

_Psalmopoeus irminia_ x _cambridgei_ hybrid.


----------



## HnnbL (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow, amazing hybrid. Irminia was the female ?


----------



## JC50 (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow.You have a very nice collection of T`s.Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jun 22, 2009)

HnnbL said:


> Wow, amazing hybrid. Irminia was the female ?


I'm not sure.  I bought a collection of Ts from a lady and this was in there.  She said she bought her as a sling from a dealer 3 years ago.  She mentioned the name of the dealer, but I forgot which one.


----------



## _bob_ (Jun 22, 2009)

do you have a picture of her spermatheca?


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jun 22, 2009)

_bob_ said:


> do you have a picture of her spermatheca?


No, I just received her on Saturday.  She's being shipped off today to someone responsible who won't breed her (username: What).  Maybe he'll post some pics of her spermathecae when she molts.


----------



## _bob_ (Jun 22, 2009)

sweet i would love to see them


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 22, 2009)

_bob_ said:


> sweet i would love to see them



So would I.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jun 24, 2009)

Mature Male _Poecilotheria regalis_


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## PoPpiLLs (Jun 29, 2009)

Excellent photos Kyle, can you post more pics of the p. miranda babies and your centipede.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jun 29, 2009)

PoPpiLLs said:


> Excellent photos Kyle, can you post more pics of the p. miranda babies and your centipede.


Ughhh, my centipede died a couple months ago.  I'm pretty upset about it.  Thanks for bringing it up...  I'll see about posting some miranda pics.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 29, 2009)

Noexcuse4you said:


> Ughhh, my centipede died a couple months ago.  I'm pretty upset about it.


Sorry to hear that.  It was one cool looking bug.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jul 3, 2009)

_Poecilotheria regalis_


----------



## Zoltan (Jul 3, 2009)

Noexcuse4you said:


> No, I just received her on Saturday.  She's being shipped off today to someone responsible who won't breed her (username: What).  Maybe he'll post some pics of her spermathecae when she molts.


Yeah, right.


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Jul 3, 2009)

l.o.l

lesson learned. Everybody lies.


----------



## Draiman (Jul 4, 2009)

Zoltan said:


> Yeah, right.


I think Kyle meant *"won't breed her to sell the babies"*.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jul 4, 2009)

Draiman said:


> I think Kyle meant *"won't breed her to sell the babies"*.


Yes, I've known Kevin for a while and I trust his judgement.

Edit:  I also sent him a MM P. irminia to experiment with.


----------



## pato_chacoana (Jul 6, 2009)

Zoltan said:


> Yeah, right.


Indeed, that's how it starts...


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jul 6, 2009)

pato_chacoana said:


> Indeed, that's how it starts...


I don't understand.  So its OK for Ryan to hybridize B. albopilosum and B. vagans and not distribute the slings, but its not OK for other people to create hybrids and be responsible with them? :?   You guys are making a big deal out of nothing.  You guys obviously don't know Kevin.


----------



## pato_chacoana (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi there, nice P. regalis you have.

About my comment, I was just agreeing with Zoltan with his post, that's it.

I have my own opinion on the matter and it doesn't change regardless what everyone else does, but I was not talking about that.

Good luck,
Pato


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jul 14, 2009)

*Mt. Diablo*

Habitat







Burrow







Female (Pre-molt)







Subadult Male (Post-molt)


----------



## Totty (Jul 14, 2009)

Very good pictures!  

Now i want to buy a good camera.. :wall:


----------



## moose35 (Jul 14, 2009)

great in-situ pics

always awesome to see the habitat things come from


           moose


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jul 15, 2009)

I know its not an invert, but I really like this pic.


----------



## Draiman (Jul 15, 2009)

_Phenomenal!_  :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Mako16 (Jul 16, 2009)

wow , that is one crazy shot!


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jul 17, 2009)

_Superstitionia donensis_ brood.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jul 21, 2009)

I've been sexing some P. ornata as they've been molting.  So far I'm up to 10 females and 4 males.    18 more need to molt so I can sex them!  

Male







Female







Size


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Jul 22, 2009)

cute little guys/gals


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jul 23, 2009)

My first video.  I just picked up a Canon SD780IS.  GREAT little P&S camera that does HD video!  Watch it in Youtube for better quality.  

_Poecilotheria rufilata_ x7 Colony

[YOUTUBE]<object width="853" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OxM-LdMcA_Q&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OxM-LdMcA_Q&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="853" height="505"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Loudog760 (Jul 23, 2009)

Very nice first video. You should do a video of your collection sometime.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jul 30, 2009)

_Aphonopelma sp._ "Mt. Diablo"  Female Post-molt


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jul 30, 2009)

Subadult female _Aphonopelma chalcodes_ collected near Tucscon.


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Jul 30, 2009)

Awesome lighting


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jul 30, 2009)

Female Brachypelma auratum Post-molt.  Only decent shot I could get of her before the flicking began  







Another Arizona _Aphonopelma_.  Juvenile Male.  Unsure of locality.

It was pitch black so I was using my flashlight to help my camera focus.  It attracted a bunch of moths and bugs so it was just snatching them up!


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice thread! My next pokie is going to be subfusca thanks to these pics!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice shot of the auratum Kyle.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Aug 7, 2009)

_Aphonopelma sp._ "Orange County" Feeding Video

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XLZrESktbJQ&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XLZrESktbJQ&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Aug 7, 2009)

Love it                !


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Aug 8, 2009)

Mature male _Aphonopelma reversum_







Habitat - 5000ft.







I'll try to get some female shots tomorrow.  They didn't want to come out of their burrows today.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Aug 8, 2009)

Tarantula Hunting Video - Aphonopelma reversum

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Mr4pT_o4GRo&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Mr4pT_o4GRo&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Aug 9, 2009)

_Aphonopelma reversum_ female


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Aug 9, 2009)

_Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli_ Spermathecae


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Aug 9, 2009)

Noexcuse4you said:


> _Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli_ Spermathecae


Kyle can you post a picture of her ventrally as well?


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Aug 9, 2009)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Kyle can you post a picture of her ventrally as well?


No problem.  This is her before she molted.  She's about 4" now.  This one had me stumped for a LONG time.  The sort-of white dot and the pinch had me confused.  I'm glad I finally have an answer!  I've got 1.2 now.  With some luck and timing, I should be ready to pair up early next year.


----------



## seanbond (Aug 10, 2009)

nice wrestling match!!


----------



## lilmoonrabbit (Aug 10, 2009)

Noexcuse4you said:


> Female Brachypelma auratum Post-molt.  Only decent shot I could get of her before the flicking began
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love your auratum!! so pretty!!!!!


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Aug 16, 2009)

_Aphonopelma reversum_ Mating

No time to setup my good camera so sorry for the quality.  It was actually kind of a spur of the moment thing.  It took less than a minute from the time I put him in there to the time he was bolting out of there!


----------



## Loudog760 (Aug 17, 2009)

Awesome dude. I'd love to get a pair of these!


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Aug 18, 2009)

Random burrow shots from today.  This population was rather dense.  These 3 were in a 10ft x 10ft area.  There were about 15 that I found on this particular hillside and I'm sure there were many more that I missed.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Aug 23, 2009)

Aphonopelma sp. "Anza-Borrego"

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xdhCVFN_vSw&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xdhCVFN_vSw&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Juvenile







Adult Female







Penultimate Male


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Oct 13, 2009)

Gravid _P. regalis_

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qD9rIo1mON8&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qD9rIo1mON8&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## syndicate (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice video Kyle!


----------



## TalonAWD (Oct 14, 2009)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## Koh_ (Oct 14, 2009)

nice video of gravid pokies!!
thanks for sharing.
should be very useful for everyone.


----------



## Ricky ortiz (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey Kyle great thread! you going to the Cal poly thing this weekend?


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Oct 25, 2009)

Any day now...


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow. Knock out thread man! 5*****'s
-ben


----------



## seanbond (Oct 25, 2009)

totally awesome thread man!


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Oct 27, 2009)

Freshly molted _Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli_.  Luckily that male is still around :razz:


----------



## CodeWilster (Oct 27, 2009)

Very nice Kyle!


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Nov 8, 2009)

_Poecilotheria formosa_


----------



## Redneck (Nov 8, 2009)

Awesome pictures... Can that candle light trick work on all tarantulas to see if they are gravid?


----------



## ZergFront (Nov 9, 2009)

Gorgeous tarantulas. I like the wild tarantula video, too.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Nov 11, 2009)

rednecklivin said:


> Awesome pictures... Can that candle light trick work on all tarantulas to see if they are gravid?


I've only tried it with pokies, but others have tried it with other species.

Regalis update: Might be waking up to a sac pretty soon.


----------



## J.huff23 (Nov 11, 2009)

Very cool. Keep us updated on them!


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Nov 11, 2009)

One of the _rufilata_ colony members just molted and is over 5".







One of my favorites, _B. emilia_, just molted as well.


----------



## JC (Nov 11, 2009)

Awesome! :clap:


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Nov 11, 2009)

_Tapinauchenius gigas_ Adult Female


----------



## Mad Hatter (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh wow! Nice T's and _awesome_ photos!!! :clap:


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Nov 12, 2009)

This is my favorite _regalis_.  She has a lot more purple than the others when viewed under the right light and she hasn't lost the dark folio stripe.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Nov 12, 2009)

Almost done.







All done!


----------



## Miss Bianca (Nov 13, 2009)

Nice-e-e-e-e


----------



## Teal (Nov 13, 2009)

*Very nice! Congrats on the sac! *


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Nov 13, 2009)

_Tapinauchenius gigas_ Mating


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Nov 13, 2009)

Noexcuse4you said:


> _Tapinauchenius gigas_ Mating


Tell me about it PLEASE! Is it hard to mate this species? I heard it all happens FAST! 
Hope she drops a nice sack for you .

Regards!


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Nov 18, 2009)

One of my _P. miranda_ females molted today.


----------



## hellraizor (Nov 18, 2009)

Noexcuse4you said:


> One of my _P. miranda_ females molted today.


Where is she!?!? I WANNA SEE I WANNA SEE!! :drool:


----------



## Teal (Nov 18, 2009)

*Very nice! Reserve me some slings from that T. gigas sac, please!*


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Nov 21, 2009)

I finally got around to sexing my _P. miranda_ army.  14 Females


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Nov 21, 2009)

_P. miranda_ Sexing @ ~1.5"

Female







Male


----------



## Teal (Nov 22, 2009)

*Aww, what little cuties!*


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Nov 22, 2009)

_P. regalis_ #2 is gettin' busy!


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Nov 22, 2009)

All done!


----------



## Teal (Nov 22, 2009)

*That is awesome! Good luck with the sac  *


----------



## pearldrummer (Nov 23, 2009)

Noexcuse4you said:


> _Tapinauchenius gigas_ Mating


Glad to see him doing his job


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Nov 25, 2009)

_P. regalis_ Eggsac Video

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HXmJue4BBMM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HXmJue4BBMM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Dec 1, 2009)

_P. miranda_


----------



## Miss Bianca (Dec 2, 2009)

Beautiful! What a stunning sp.


----------



## Mvskokee (Dec 2, 2009)

beautiful Pokie


----------



## biomarine2000 (Dec 2, 2009)

I never knew P Miranda was so beautiful.  I got my first two today thanks to your pic.


----------



## hellraizor (Dec 3, 2009)

Noexcuse4you said:


> _P. miranda_


WOW!! Can't wait until my adult female P.miranda gets here tomorrow.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Dec 3, 2009)

211 Eggs in _P. regalis_ sac #1!


----------



## Mvskokee (Dec 6, 2009)

They look awesome


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Dec 13, 2009)

The first to emerge.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Dec 14, 2009)

_Poecilotheria formosa_ Subadult Female


----------



## Mvskokee (Dec 14, 2009)

man i love p.formosa. beautiful T


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Dec 17, 2009)

_Poecilotheria metallica_  Subadult Female


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jan 9, 2010)

Some unidentified tarantulas I picked up cheap at a show today.

Labeled "Acanthoscurria ferina"

Female







MM







Labeled "Cyriocosimus sellatus"  Definitely not C. sellatus.  Looks Holothele-ish.

Female







MM


----------



## Ariel (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice shots!

Got a few questions about the T. gigas on the last page. When do the males usually turn that brownish color? Do they only turn that color on their mature molt? And about what size do they hook out?


----------



## saltyscissors (Jan 10, 2010)

hurray! skittles!
beautiful spiders, and amazing photography.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jan 11, 2010)

Ariel said:


> Nice shots!
> 
> Got a few questions about the T. gigas on the last page. When do the males usually turn that brownish color? Do they only turn that color on their mature molt? And about what size do they hook out?


I'm not really sure.  I received this male as a loan.  He was about 3-4".

------

P. regalis slings getting ready to molt into 1st instar.  This is the last time I pull a sac early.  I come home from vacation and they're starting to shrivel.  Luckily I came home in time so I was able to squirt some water in there and they plumped back up.  I pull the sac from the second female and they were perfect as can be at the eggs with legs stage.  Momma knows best!


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jan 16, 2010)

Accanthoscurria ferina Mating Attempt

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/R99gbpPEOAU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/R99gbpPEOAU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## harmroelf (Jan 16, 2010)

At 1,55 good insertion and after this  at 2,25 i would have taken him out, she is clearly trying to get him.... and at least pushing him off like hell...

Good luck, hope u get a sack!


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jan 20, 2010)

_P. regalis_ 1st Instar


----------



## Teal (Jan 20, 2010)

*Awesome pictures! 
*


----------



## Jilly1337 (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow...I love how the one triumphant 1st instar is standing on all the eggs with legs.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Feb 6, 2010)

One of the CB _Aphonopelma moderatum_ slings I bought from Galapoheros in Oct. '08.


----------



## Shrike (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the pics, and congrats on your breeding success!


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Feb 6, 2010)

_Grammostola pulchra_ CB Sept. 2008


----------



## BCscorp (Feb 6, 2010)

nice pics!


----------



## biomarine2000 (Feb 7, 2010)

That pulchra pic is sweet.  Nice work.


----------



## crawltech (Feb 7, 2010)

killer pics,as always!


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Feb 15, 2010)

Just a short clip of one of the _Scolopendra polymorpha_ I found on Saturday.  They're out in full-force this year from all the rain.

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wUS57VBGdDQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wUS57VBGdDQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## harmroelf (Feb 15, 2010)

oh yeah only 6 more years and u have a perfectly breadable spider


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Feb 21, 2010)

Just thought I'd throw a shot of one of my western banded geckos in here.
_
Coleonyx variegatus variegatus_


----------



## Dinho (Feb 21, 2010)

You've got nice Poe


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Mar 18, 2010)

My _Megaphobema robustum_ molted recently.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Apr 2, 2010)

_P. subfusca_


----------



## codykrr (Apr 2, 2010)

is your robustum a female or male?  if its a female you should send her my way...cough...cough


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Apr 2, 2010)

codykrr said:


> is your robustum a female or male?  if its a female you should send her my way...cough...cough


Yep, she's a female.  I got her from Krazy8's last year.  I traded him 10 P. ornata sings for her.  She's definitely one of the crown jewels in my collection and I'd never let her go.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 2, 2010)

Noexcuse4you said:


> _P. subfusca_




Awesome Kyle, did you see any good insertions?  Your female looks huge.


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice shot and good luck!


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Apr 7, 2010)

Just received a box of these in a trade with Protectyaaneck today.  Thanks!

_Ephebopus cyanognathus_


----------



## syndicate (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice macro dude!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 7, 2010)

Awesome photo man! :clap:  Wish my camera could do that.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Apr 7, 2010)

If you squint really hard, you can kinda see my T. gigas laying a sac!


----------



## J.huff23 (Apr 8, 2010)

Great pictures! Good luck with the sac.


----------



## seanbond (Apr 12, 2010)

your Megaphobema robustum looks awesome!
good luck with the breeding, i need that sp!


----------



## 161 (Apr 14, 2010)

Killer pics. And love the little "journal" on the Regalis slings. Whats the total number of T's you got back there?


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Apr 17, 2010)

161 said:


> Killer pics. And love the little "journal" on the Regalis slings. Whats the total number of T's you got back there?


I'm slowly but surely downsizing to only my fav's and ones I'm able to breed.  I think I'm down to about 100 right now. 

Here's one of the _P. ornata_'s I hatched out last year.  They're finally getting some size to them.  This one's a female.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 17, 2010)

She's a beauty!


----------



## Teal (Apr 17, 2010)

*Wow... really nice! 

Good luck with the T. gigas sac  *


----------



## shakw0n (Apr 17, 2010)

One of the best picture threads i`ve seen around here.
Very nice shots and beautiful T`s 
Keep on posting them pics man, u are doing a great job.
Thumbs up!


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Apr 20, 2010)

Watched these two dance around again for a bit.  When the money shot came, it was so quick, I barely got a shot in!  Pardon the messiness; she's a little poop machine.


----------



## Teal (Apr 21, 2010)

*What are THEY?! Soo gorgeous!

And I just realized that the female P. ornata you listed.. looks like a rufilata to me. I didn't know ornatas were that green? *


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Apr 21, 2010)

Teal said:


> *What are THEY?! Soo gorgeous!
> 
> And I just realized that the female P. ornata you listed.. looks like a rufilata to me. I didn't know ornatas were that green? *


Thanks!  That's Poecilotheria subfusca.

The P. ornata is definitely ornata.  Some have green iridescence and others have purple.  This one has green.


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful steam!


----------



## Ariel (Apr 21, 2010)

That P. ornata and those P. subfusca are GORGEOUS! Which varient of subfusca is that?


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Apr 21, 2010)

Ariel said:


> That P. ornata and those P. subfusca are GORGEOUS! Which varient of subfusca is that?


The variant from Sri Lanka


----------



## Ariel (Apr 21, 2010)

Noexcuse4you said:


> The variant from Sri Lanka


Isn't the subfusca the one with the low land and high land varient? or an I confusing it with a different pokie?


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Apr 21, 2010)

Ariel said:


> Isn't the subfusca the one with the low land and high land varient? or an I confusing it with a different pokie?


Supposedly, but I have yet to see proof of where they were originally collected.


----------



## CAK (Apr 22, 2010)

Noexcuse4you said:


> Supposedly, but I have yet to see proof of where they were originally collected.



I also heard somewhere (can't remember where now :?) that there have even been both variants in one eggsac, thus creating more debatable arguments.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (May 3, 2010)

_Anuroctonus pococki_


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 3, 2010)

That pic is killer!  Nice work Kyle.  Seriously awesome!


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (May 4, 2010)

Awesome pic dude! Heck yes!!! I just want to hug it!


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (May 4, 2010)

Taking this scorpion is crushing! Good job


----------



## moose35 (May 4, 2010)

that scorp pic.....:worship:


              moose


----------



## titus (May 4, 2010)

One time I caught a cricket this big! Great picture!!!



Noexcuse4you said:


> _Anuroctonus pococki_


----------



## Noexcuse4you (May 5, 2010)

My 3rd _P. regalis_ sac of the year.


----------



## J.huff23 (May 5, 2010)

Awesome. You are on a roll.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (May 6, 2010)

_P. ornata_ gettin' busy!


----------



## Noexcuse4you (May 6, 2010)

_P. regalis_






_
P. ornata_


----------



## J.huff23 (May 6, 2010)

Dang man, your Ts are really pumping them out over there.


----------



## seanbond (May 8, 2010)

damn u got some awesome pokies!


----------



## Teal (May 10, 2010)

*Amazing shots! Very nice *


----------



## Noexcuse4you (May 10, 2010)

_Aphonopelma sp.
_


----------



## syndicate (May 10, 2010)

nice one Kyle!
This one of the Cali species?


----------



## Noexcuse4you (May 10, 2010)

syndicate said:


> nice one Kyle!
> This one of the Cali species?


Yeah, like right by my apartment.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (May 11, 2010)

I had the privilege of helping Chris Hamilton look for _Aphonopelma_ today.


----------



## Endagr8 (May 11, 2010)

Noexcuse4you said:


> I had the privilege of helping Chris Hamilton look for _Aphonopelma_ today.


Very cool. He goes by hamfoto on here, right?


----------



## Noexcuse4you (May 11, 2010)

Endagr8 said:


> Very cool. He goes by hamfoto on here, right?


Yep, that's him.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (May 15, 2010)

_Tapinauchenius cupreus_ - I guess these guys are sexually mature at 2"


----------



## J.huff23 (May 15, 2010)

Awesome man. Yea I just saw a thread a while ago talking about how taps mature at a very young age.

How big is the sac?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 15, 2010)

Noexcuse4you said:


> _Tapinauchenius cupreus_ - I guess these guys are sexually mature at 2"


The question is, did you mate her, or is that a dud? Pretty cool, regardless.  Makes me want to find a male even more for my subcaeruleus.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (May 15, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> Awesome man. Yea I just saw a thread a while ago talking about how taps mature at a very young age.
> 
> How big is the sac?


Its about the size of a dime.



Protectyaaaneck said:


> The question is, did you mate her, or is that a dud? Pretty cool, regardless.  Makes me want to find a male even more for my subcaeruleus.


Yep, I mated her.  I received 4 slings a while back from Eric Reynolds.  Three ended up maturing so I figured I'd give it a shot.


----------



## J.huff23 (May 15, 2010)

Thats so cool man! I will be curious to find out how many that mini sack is packing!

Keep us updated!


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jun 26, 2010)

_Poecilotheria_ habitat - Mudumalai National Park, Tamil Nadu, India


----------



## codykrr (Jun 26, 2010)

WOW!

did you recently get back from there?  If so where are the pokie pics!


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jun 26, 2010)

codykrr said:


> WOW!
> 
> did you recently get back from there?  If so where are the pokie pics!


Yep, I just got back last night after being there a month.  Unfortunately, I went through my school so it was pretty much chaperoned the whole time so I wasn't able to get out and search for them.  We only stayed in the mountains for 2 days anyway.   I'm definitely going back though!  You could easily spend 3 weeks there and only spend $2500 (at most) including the plane ticket.  I'm saving already!

Edit:  Also, National Parks and Wildlife Sanctuaries are STRICTLY off limits!  You aren't even allowed to park.


----------



## codykrr (Jun 26, 2010)

hmm.. well glad you at least gave us an idea of the habitat. Do you know which Pokie occured in that particular habitat?


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jun 26, 2010)

codykrr said:


> hmm.. well glad you at least gave us an idea of the habitat. Do you know which Pokie occured in that particular habitat?


Going by the range descriptions, P. regalis lives there.  I asked some of the ecologists and rangers that worked at the tiger reserve if they've seen any big spiders and they gave me a weird look like I was crazy!  So I asked one of the locals if they've seen any big spiders and they described a black spider with yellow legs so I know they're out there.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 26, 2010)

Man, I'm super jealous.  $2,500 doesn't sound too bad.  I think I'm going to start saving now!


----------



## crawltech (Jun 27, 2010)

Awsome pics.....woulda bin nice to see some pokies in there natural habitat.....next time eh!


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jun 28, 2010)

Adult Female _P. metallica_.  Finally breedable!


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jun 29, 2010)

More _P. regalis_


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 29, 2010)

Awesome picture of the regalis sac.


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Jun 30, 2010)

Amazing photo :}


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jun 30, 2010)

Finally something besides pokies!  _Tapinauchenius cupreus_


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 30, 2010)

Wow thats a small sac! How many did it have in it?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 30, 2010)

Congrats Kyle.  :clap:

Can't wait till I find a male for my subcaeruleus females!


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jun 30, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> Wow thats a small sac! How many did it have in it?


I'm not sure.  I'm going to keep them in the sac and then let them come out on their own.



Protectyaaaneck said:


> Congrats Kyle.  :clap:
> 
> Can't wait till I find a male for my subcaeruleus females!


Thanks, man!  I hope you find one too as I'd like to add that sp. to my collection.   Taps are awesome!


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jul 1, 2010)

I think there were about 35 in there.


----------



## J.huff23 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thats awesome. Thats the smallest sac I have ever seen other than C.elegans.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh man this is exciting!  I finally got a sac out of this girl!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Bianca (Jul 4, 2010)

Congratulations and good luck..

Look at those colors!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jul 4, 2010)

Awesome Kyle.  Good luck!:clap:


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jul 5, 2010)

P. ornata molting


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jul 5, 2010)

Noexcuse4you said:


> P. ornata molting


Beautiful shot!!! 
i like this one a lot..... 
tnx for sharing...

Peace'
Armando


----------



## BCscorp (Jul 5, 2010)

Great pics!
The moulting P. ornata is a really cool shot!


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Jul 6, 2010)

Great pics man! I'm lovin' 'em. 

-ben


----------



## Terry D (Jul 6, 2010)

Yes, indeed! :clap:

Terry


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jul 7, 2010)

_Psalmopoeus pulcher_


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jul 9, 2010)

I traded a female OBT for this juvi _B. smithi_ a while back.  Looks like I made out.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jul 13, 2010)

Just giving him a little introduction.  Nothing serious yet.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jul 13, 2010)

Good luck Kyle, got my fingers crossed for ya.:drool:


----------



## crawltech (Jul 14, 2010)

Frickin killer pics aswell!:worship:


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 14, 2010)

Amazing pictures. GOod luck with the metallica!


----------



## LasidoraGT (Jul 14, 2010)

Beautiful ts........ Lovin the emilia


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jul 18, 2010)

_P. regalis_ molting into 1st instar.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Aug 17, 2010)

_P. regalis_ 2nd instar.  I'm gonna start doing 50/50's with regalis.  No one wants to buy them anymore.


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 18, 2010)

Awesome P.regalis shots. If I had some spare money right now I would definitly get some.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Aug 19, 2010)

Adult female _Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli_


----------



## syndicate (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice looking girl man!I'm trying to pair up my females again right now.
-Chris


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm still around.

_Megaphobema robustum_ Adult Female


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 28, 2011)

Mmmmmmmm, she's purdddyyy! :drool:


----------



## fatich (Apr 28, 2011)

Noexcuse4you said:


> I'm still around.
> 
> _Megaphobema robustum_ Adult Female


Awesome spider and photo.


----------

